# Spots and dots Soap



## renata (Oct 28, 2013)

Annnd another soap  
That's the crumbly one! I left it in the refrigerator for two days and it was quite crumbly. I used one piece of soap as a modeling paste and smooth the crackes out.

It looks fine now and I hope it won't be crumbly when it will be fully cured :sad:


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2013)

I love your bright spots and dots.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Oct 28, 2013)

I love fact that you used different sizes. Looks great!


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 28, 2013)

That's awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Ancel (Oct 28, 2013)

That looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 28, 2013)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah! This is so fun!! Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Oct 29, 2013)

It's beautiful, Renata!  Doesn't look crumbly at all, and if you hadn't written about it, I'd never have guessed .....  From the way it looks right now, I think it should be absolutely fine.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you all 
Saswede it doesn't look crumbly because beacuse I was 'repairing the damage' for 2 hours (12 bars). i hope you're right and it will be fine


----------



## Saswede (Oct 29, 2013)

That's commitment, Renata!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome soap!! Love the colors they pop.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 29, 2013)

How fun is this soap?!  I want to sniff it.


----------



## CP_soapery (Oct 29, 2013)

these are fantastic!! I love the different colors and sizes, and it makes it so fun! Well done, Renata!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow that is so cute!!!  I love the colors and the fun look of your soap Renata!  I can imagine the amount of work went into these.  Great job!


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it!  Beautiful dots and spots.


----------



## renata (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Yes kazmi, this project was quite time consuming. But I'll make some more balls soon


----------



## shivani (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow!! 

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## porumi (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow Renata! Really cool soap!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------

